# Foot numbness and metatarsal buttons



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I just did my 3rd and longest ride yet (18 miles). I know it's a long shot away from what some of you guys do, but I am overweight (5'11" 213 lbs) and out of shape. I could've gone longer, but the thing that stopped me was a painful numbness in my left foot. I believe it's called hot foot. I've read that it's the nerves around the metatarsal getting pinched that causes hot foot, and that something called a metatarsal button is supposed to help.

I've tried google and the best results I got was these:

Pedag Drop Metatarsal Arch Supports with adhesive backing

Are these the "buttons"? Anybody know of any other website that sells metatarsal buttons?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SFTifoso said:


> I just did my 3rd and longest ride yet (18 miles). I know it's a long shot away from what some of you guys do, but I am overweight (5'11" 213 lbs) and out of shape. I could've gone longer, but the thing that stopped me was a painful numbness in my left foot. I believe it's called hot foot. I've read that it's the nerves around the metatarsal getting pinched that causes hot foot, and that something called a metatarsal button is supposed to help.
> 
> I've tried google and the best results I got was these:
> 
> ...


If the pain/ discomfort starts at the sole of your forefoot and runs across your toes, your research/ conclusions are pretty much spot-on and my posts in the thread linked below will (for the most part) apply.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/road-shoe-discomfort-255930.html

As I mention in that thread, since it's just one foot, the first thing I'd try is moving that cleat back slightly, which will move your foot forward and hopefully alleviate the pressure. If you're unfamiliar with cleat set up, have a knowledgeable fitter make the adjustment.

Some cycling shoes come with the metatarsal buttons, but if you decide to pursue them, here's a link to the Spec foot beds, and there are others:
Specialized Bicycle Components : BG High Performance Footbeds


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I recommend the BG inserts as well. They took care of my hot foot, and increased my speed.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

You could also try Esoles.


----------



## NC2WA (Mar 28, 2008)

*2nd the e-Soles*



redondoaveb said:


> You could also try Esoles.


Love my new e-Soles! Had the "high arch" Specialized BG footbeds prior to that, and I needed an even higher arch support. Metatarsal arch support is pretty good in the Spec. actually, but the long arch was woefully under supported for my feet.

eSoles Custom Footbeds Product Line

Recommended by Steve Hogg, he explains how to select a level of arch support in the following article...
FOOT CORRECTION part 1: ARCH SUPPORT » Bike Fit » Feet » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website

Best of luck!


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

A lot of your numbness is likely due to poor pedaling form. Constant pressure on any part of the body will result in numbness. Most new riders tend to just push their feet down the whole time and don't move around on the bike enough (e.g. standing for short climbs, etc) to keep blood flowing and muscles fresh. I'd work on that before you start band-aiding and compounding your numbness issue.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nhluhr said:


> A lot of your numbness is likely due to poor pedaling form. Constant pressure on any part of the body will result in numbness. Most new riders tend to just push their feet down the whole time and don't move around on the bike enough (e.g. *standing for short climbs*, etc) to keep blood flowing and muscles fresh. * I'd work on that before you start band-aiding and compounding your numbness issue.*


I agree that pedaling form and pressure are contributing factors that can lead to numbness, but making minor adjustments to cleats, then considering the use of insoles with metatarsal buttons can hardly be construed as 'band-aiding'. 

Ironically, your suggestion to stand on short climbs won't minimize downward pedal stroke pressure, but keeping a higher (~80-90) cadence will (mentioned in my 3rd post in the related thread).


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I agree that pedaling form and pressure are contributing factors that can lead to numbness, but making minor adjustments to cleats, then considering the use of insoles with metatarsal buttons can hardly be construed as 'band-aiding'.
> 
> Ironically, your suggestion to stand on short climbs won't minimize downward pedal stroke pressure, but keeping a higher (~80-90) cadence will (mentioned in my 3rd post in the related thread).


I didn't mean to imply standing would improve things, but rather point to it as an example of how a newbie might not move around on the bike to keep limber over long/hard efforts.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

Another vote for the BG inserts as well, I use the blue (medium high arch) or the green (extra high arch) depending on which shoes they are in. Some shoes have more support and/or pinch in at the arch thus causing any insole to provide more arch support than it would in another shoe. In my cheapo Specy Taho shoes (a low end softer soled walkable shoe) I needed the greens, in my Specy Pro MTB CF soled shoes (stiff like a board support) the blues are good. The high-end shoes also narrow at the arch area and due to this and their stiffness provide more arch support already.



PJ352 said:


> I agree that pedaling form and pressure are contributing factors that can lead to numbness, but making minor adjustments to cleats, then considering the use of insoles with metatarsal buttons can hardly be construed as 'band-aiding'.
> 
> Ironically, your suggestion to stand on short climbs won't minimize downward pedal stroke pressure, but keeping a higher (~80-90) cadence will (mentioned in my 3rd post in the related thread).


Yes, and it is good to move around and change position as stated:



nhluhr said:


> I didn't mean to imply standing would improve things, but rather point to it as an example of how a newbie might not move around on the bike to keep limber over long/hard efforts.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

SFTifoso said:


> I just did my 3rd and longest ride yet (18 miles). I know it's a long shot away from what some of you guys do, but I am overweight (5'11" 213 lbs) and out of shape. I could've gone longer, but the thing that stopped me was a painful numbness in my left foot. I believe it's called hot foot. I've read that it's the nerves around the metatarsal getting pinched that causes hot foot, and that something called a metatarsal button is supposed to help.
> 
> I've tried google and the best results I got was these:
> 
> ...


What shoes and pedal/cleats are you using? The recommendations for cleat adjustments rearward is good. The Specialized or other metatarsal bumps may or may not make a difference. Some people like them but I can't tell any difference.

If you are riding a small pedal/cleat like SPDs and very flexible shoes, that can also lead to foot numbness and pain. Even my Sidi MTB shoes, which aren't cheap, have enough flex that I notice some pain after 3-4 hour MTB rides. But my stiffer road shoes don't flex much, and I use SPD-SL cleats, which distribute the pressure across the foot.

Don't get discouraged. It will come along!


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

I just did my 3rd and longest ride yet (18 miles). I know it's a long shot away from what some of you guys do, but I am overweight (5'11" 213 lbs) and out of shape. I could've gone longer, but the thing that stopped me was a painful numbness in my left foot. I believe it's called hot foot. I've read that it's the nerves around the metatarsal getting pinched that causes hot foot, and that something called a metatarsal button is supposed to help.

I had the same problem, so I went to a sports podiatrist and he said that I lacked fatty tissue on the metatarsal and that the nerves in that area were not getting the necessary cushioning so he recommended a footbed with metatarsal support and it's helped me quite a bit.

The one he gave me is at the website you found and it's this one:

Lynco Orthotics & Lynco arch supports L405 insoles Low Price Good luck.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I have plantar fasciitis, so my feet always hurt after a long day of riding with my road shoes. I swapped the stock insole out for a Superfeet Black insole and it really made a difference for me. I use Superfeet insoles in all my running and hiking shoes so it only made sense to use them in my road shoes as well.


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

Not trying to scare anyone, but please take foot issues very seriously. I injured my foot running (too much, too soon) and have never really recovered. The good news is it pushed my to cycling. However, I still live with some pain and my only possible relief option is surgery.

Just be sure to rest and don't push too hard. If you do have further issues you may want to see out a Dr.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm using Shimano SH-R077 shoes. Thanks for the tip about sliding the cleat back. That may work out well for me since my left leg is also my longer leg. I'll try that first, if that doesn't work then I'll go with the metatarsal button, and if that doesn't work then I'll got to a Specialized dealer and get my foot measured for the insoles.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

SFTifoso said:


> I'm using Shimano SH-R077 shoes. Thanks for the tip about sliding the cleat back. That may work out well for me since my left leg is also my longer leg. I'll try that first, if that doesn't work then I'll go with the metatarsal button, and if that doesn't work then I'll got to a Specialized dealer and get my foot measured for the insoles.


Also try shims under your cleats. LeMonde wedge ... take a look at BikeFit I tried these in my first few months of riding and completely dialed out a nagging foot pain issue. You'll be surprised at what small correction can make - like 1MM or so. 

Also ditto to the SPD-SL pedals and cleats and a pair of serious roadie shoes. I started my first year with SPD cleats and MTB shoes. Then next year I went to a serious roadie shoe and SPD-SL cleats. Not as easy to walk around in and to clip in and out of but certainly felt the difference. Yes, more expensive too...but worth it. I felt like the SPD-SL cleats gave me a firmer connection to the pedals and bike. 

Just as an aside, does it feel weird to anyone else if you ride a bike with "normal" pedals. I rode a bike for a while with regular pedals and never felt so unsafe or wonky while riding a bike in my life.

Hope it helps

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> Also try shims under your cleats.


IME wedges/ shims are appropriate for riders experiencing either lateral or medial knee discomfort due to excessive knee frontal plane motion and/ or numbness at the inner or outer side of the toes. Varus for inward correction (cants outer foot down), valgus for outward correction (cants inner foot down). 

Since the OP seems to be experiencing pain _across_ the forefoot and in the absence of knee pain and/ or numbness at the inner/ outer side of the toes., IMO it's unlikely wedges/ shims are the fix in this instance. As always, YMMV.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I have no knee pain, thankfully. Anyways, I tried sliding my cleat backwards and it is much better. I also don't tighten the two lower straps as much as I use to. Still have some numbness, but no pain. Gonna try the metatarsal buttons next.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SFTifoso said:


> I have no knee pain, thankfully. Anyways, I tried sliding my cleat backwards and it is much better. I also don't tighten the two lower straps as much as I use to. Still have some numbness, but no pain. Gonna try the metatarsal buttons next.


Glad it worked out for you. Good point about the fasteners. I do the same with all three, keeping them on the 'slightly loose' side.

Let us know how the metatarsal buttons work. Threads like this one can help others in the future.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Great to hear it feels better. Good point on keeping the two lower straps looser which we should have mentioned earlier! Especially with my Sidi's which run narrow in the toe box, I like to keep some wiggle room in the front. As long as the ratchet over the top of the foot is comfortably snug it should keep the shoe in place.

Glad the buttons are working out. I might get a new pair of Specialized inserts for my Sidis.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> Just as an aside, does it feel weird to anyone else if you ride a bike with "normal" pedals. I rode a bike for a while with regular pedals and never felt so unsafe or wonky while riding a bike in my life.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> ...


Nope. Besides road cycling, I also do some mountain bike and a little dirt jumping. On these bikes I use flat pedals (which I guess is regular pedals). I'm not sure what you mean "feeling unsafe", but lol I jump on those bikes all the time and for the most part have managed to land ok most of the time.


----------

